# Praying tree?



## treespotter12 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi, I am a skeptic who lives in Sydney, Australia. One of my friends is a hardcore Muslim and is constantly trying to convince me about converting to his religion. Nevertheless, he introduced me to a claim that as of now I am very perplexed by. There is a tree down in Bangalee Scout Camp in Nowra, Australia that appears very similar to a person praying in the Islamic religion. I have attached the relevant pictures of the tree, along with the position of prayer in one of the pictures.

Now, for those unaware, Muslims pray in the direction of Mecca, and oddly enough, from my own basic measurements the compass direction was fairly close to that (within 3 degrees). This brings me to the reason why I posted here. Do you think that this is just a very odd coincidence, or do you think that this may have been purposefully shaped? Given the remoteness of the area and given the diameter, it seems a bit hard to believe that people (i.e. Muslims) would shape this just for the purposes of making it look like a miracle. At the same time, the shape does look fairly unnatural, and thus wanted to ask for your opinions.


----------



## StihlKicking (Jul 4, 2016)

I am a believer of the Christian Faith. If i saw a tree that mildly favored a symbol of the Christian faith I would say "wow that's pretty neat", take it as a interesting coincidence and nothing more. Sorta like every time the Virgin Mary appears in someone's toast. The growth form of the tree you posted might be unique in Australia but it's pretty common here. On my property there are 3 that look very similar to the one you posted two of them are facing west and one southeast. Who knows maybe my trees are infidels.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treespotter12 (Jul 4, 2016)

Do you mind posting images of them when you get the chance?


----------



## Del_ (Jul 4, 2016)

Looks like a walrus and facing Abbey Road.

Coo coo ca choo.

Worthy of worship of course.


----------



## Pelorus (Jul 4, 2016)

I imagine that if you (the op) were to hack down that tree and buck it into firewood, might your friendship suffer a wee bit of a setback?


----------



## Jed1124 (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm a believer in God but plants and trees come in all shapes and sizes for no particular reason:






Ask you buddy what he makes of this photo


----------



## ATH (Jul 5, 2016)

Something caused that tree to lean over when it was young. Most likely!Ely another tree falling on it and bending it over. There are so e tres that were bent to make trail markers...but it many of those left here...not sure about in Australia.

When the tree bent, one of the branches that used to be horizontal was now vertical and the main leader that was vertical was now horizontal. The newly vertical branch started to grow straight up towards the light. The now-horizontal trunk wasn't getting the sunlight so the tree quit giving it resources and it died. The "head" is the stub from where that trunk died/fell off.

Nothing more complicated. Some things s are easily exp!aimed in the natural world...some are not. This is one that is.


----------



## StihlKicking (Jul 5, 2016)

treespotter12 said:


> Do you mind posting images of them when you get the chance?







Here is one of them the others aren't convenient to get to right now. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StihlKicking (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 5, 2016)

There was a tree trunk that was the spitting image of my ex wife in profile one time, it was uncanny. I think it was God's will we had a BC 1800 on that job...


----------



## JeffGu (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## ckliff (Jul 6, 2016)

http://www.wimp.com/the-hidden-secrets-of-native-american-marker-trees/


----------



## unclemoustache (Jul 6, 2016)

ckliff, I was just going to suggest that. There's a thread in the Off-Topic about that right now:

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ever-see-a-native-american-marker-tree.298571/


----------



## beastmaster (Jul 7, 2016)

I think its definitely a miracle, and im converting today, Alla Akbar


----------



## Pelorus (Jul 7, 2016)

You Cali guys are all nuts.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 8, 2016)

You're from Ontario. Hello pot, meet kettle.


----------



## JeffGu (Jul 9, 2016)




----------

